# intermediate or complex



## BFAITHFUL (Jun 2, 2009)

Is the following considered intermediate or maybe complex repair?

dehiscence open wound of left breast

closure of wound of left breast

patient underwent bilateral breast reduction approximately four weeks prior to the surgical procedure.  the patient had a dehisecence of the vertical wound on the left side.  the open wound was treated with local wound care and at this point was judged to be clean with good granulation tissue.  the wound was to be closed as much as possible in order to speed the healing process and improve scarring.  the area was infiltrated with 1% xylocaine with epinephrine.  the wound was cleaned with antibiotic and antiseptic solutions.  the edges of wound were undermined sharply where necessary.  the wound was closed with interrupted 3-0 nylon stitches.  the wound was able to be closed in all areas except for on the more superior aspect.  in this area the wound was closed 2mm - 3mm. 


I'm thinking intermediate?


----------

